# MavTV and CI Channels Moved



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Update your timers and favorites lists - a couple more HD channel moves:

248 MAVTV *Mav TV* (was 361)
249 CI *Crime & Investigation* (was 368)


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Since they've been doing this channel shuffling and moving channels to the 240's through the low 250's has anyone else noticed how the Prayer channel has ended up next to Logo? That's bound to have created an awkward channel surfing moment or two.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

It looks like Dish is trying to make a movie pack.. Could FearNet be coming?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tsmacro said:


> Since they've been doing this channel shuffling and moving channels to the 240's through the low 250's has anyone else noticed how the Prayer channel has ended up next to Logo? That's bound to have created an awkward channel surfing moment or two.


Channel locks will help people who are offended by the other channel ... whichever way you wish to look at that pairing.

I am happy to see China Central News moving out of the "religious" range to a channel next to Russia Today. And the Pursuit Channel has moved next to BeIN and the other specialty sports channels. (Although 390 FSC will change to FXX in September and 398 Fuel will likely change to Fox Sports 2 in August - both should be moved to fit with like channels, in my opinion. FXX to 137 if they can bump QVC and Fox Sports 2 to 151, please.)


----------

